# Mẹ bầu nên tránh xa đồ ăn, thức uống nào?



## Thanhloan94 (16/9/21)

Rượu bia và thuốc lá vào cơ thể mẹ và qua nhau thai xâm nhập vào bào thai, trực tiếp gây hại cho thai nhi, có thể làm cho bé phát triển chậm hoặc có bộ phận bị dị dạng.





 Không nên sử dụng một số loại củ, quả mọc mầm (như khoai tây) vì chứa nhiều chất độc.





 Không ăn một số món ăn mất vệ sinh an toàn như: Tiết canh, thịt, cá tái, sống, các thực phẩm quá hạn sử dụng, chưa qua tiệt trùng bởi chúng có thể chứa nhiều loại vi khuẩn gây hại đến sự phát triển của thai nhi. Nếu là fan của sushi thì mẹ sẽ phải dừng ăn món này trong 9 tháng mang thai. Mặc dù hải sản có chứa nguồn protein dồi dào nhưng hải sản sống đồng thời cũng là nguồn gốc của ký sinh trùng có hại và vi khuẩn.





 Các sản phẩm sữa, bơ, phomat chưa qua tiệt trùng. Không giống như nhiều mầm bệnh do thực phẩm khác, Listeria - một loài vi khuẩn gây sẩy thai - có thể phát triển ở nhiệt độ trong tủ lạnh. Vì lý do này, phụ nữ mang thai nên tránh những loại thịt dễ bị hỏng và phải lưu trữ trong tủ lạnh như thịt nguội và xúc xích. Nếu vẫn muốn ăn thịt nguội và xúc xích, mẹ nên nấu chín, hấp hoặc nướng trước khi dùng.





 Sò, ốc, hàu sống là có thể nguồn ký sinh trùng và vi khuẩn. Do đó, mẹ nhớ phải nấu hàu, trai và hến chín cho đến khi vỏ mở, nếu không mở thì bạn không nên dùng.





 Mẹ hãy chú ý chế độ ăn huống lành mạnh để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho mẹ và bé !
Đăng nhập Facebook


----------

